
The GhostWriter, a JavaScript 2D Game with Canvas - marcoponds
http://codepen.io/marco-ponds/pen/gawVZY
======
igl
Doesn't work :/ OSX Chrome Version 45.0.2454.101 (64-bit)

------
Kiro
It tells me to type but type what? I press all the keys but can't manage to
kill a single ghost.

------
shade23
Works on FF,but not chrome.That's interesting

EDIT: well there you go : Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property
'toLowerCase' of undefined

EDIT2: a relevant bug[1] and it even suggests a work around.

[1]:[http://bugs.jquery.com/ticket/15220](http://bugs.jquery.com/ticket/15220)

chrome apparently does not have event.key ; you could try event.keyCode or
event.keyIdentifier

------
marcoponds
Thank you for your thoughts. This 'game' has been created in just a few hours
as a personal experiment, and it'n not designed to be completely cross
platform. However, I will edit the code, trying to get a more nice experience.

A major issue is that codepen doesn't automatically focus the frame of the
game, and this causes the keyboard event to be missed.

------
Timucin
Tried to type actual words but didn't work for me either. Tested with OSX
Chrome.

------
dyeje
Pressed all my keys, didn't shoot.

